# Cat litter again!



## Bigsize9foot (Sep 6, 2017)

I’ve recently switched to super Benek but am having a problem. I fill the trays really full (uses half the large bag) scoop out and top up but I find after a few days that pee doesn’t soak away well and pools on top of the litter. The last few days this has resulted in Luna being soaked, coming out and shaking urine everywhere which is nlt good for me and certainly not pleasant for her. 

I’m not sure if I’m doing something wrong but think after 3 bags I’m not sure I want to persevere with having a huge mess to clean up daily. 

I was using Catsan before which was very absorbant but could get a bit smelly and was expensive. I was using super be with as it’s been recommended as a cheaper and quality alternative. I’d like to stick with clumping but can’t be doing with that pooling effect. 

Is there any other litter to try?


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi oh that doesn’t sound very good, I use cats best, I do the same as you fill it up really full and just top up as needed. The pee soaks in quickly and clumps really well and I’ve never smelled pee off of it. It tracks a bit but I can put up with that to not have a smelly litter tray.


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

I've been using super benek for about 7 months now and I find that the quality can vary in each bag. 

I buy the biggest bag I can and fill up the trays to there is a good 5 or so inches of litter in the bottom.

I've never had the issue of pooling on the top, unless they have both peed in the same spot right after one another. 

Do you just have one cat? If you have more than one cat, could it be that one cat is going and then the other very soon after, and in the same spot? 


I used to use Worlds Best, but it go too expensive after a while, especially when we added another tray. 

Tried the Amazon corn clumping litter and it's awful, so if you come across it, don't bother. It smells, clumps terribly and goes everywhere. 

I've also tried the Catsan Natural one, but this also got smelly very quickly and would often set like concrete on the bottom of the tray. I snapped a scoop trying to get a clump out once!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I like grass seed litter blended with clumping clay. I mix my own using SmartCat grass litter and Dr Elsey's Utlra Premium.


----------



## Bigsize9foot (Sep 6, 2017)

I've got 


Bethanjane22 said:


> I've been using super benek for about 7 months now and I find that the quality can vary in each bag.
> 
> I buy the biggest bag I can and fill up the trays to there is a good 5 or so inches of litter in the bottom.
> 
> ...


I've got 3 cats. It mostly happens to my adult female but the kittens have had it too to lesser extent.

Mines is not as full as yours as it's hooded so it would make it too high for them to get in and stand up comfortably. I could try taking the lid off and see if filling it fuller helps.

It might also be the shape of one of the trays. I've seen the pee actually in a pool on top of the litter not soaking away.

Spose it's back to trial and error. Shame as I liked the super benek for the hygiene. It smells so much better than the catsan.


----------



## Bigsize9foot (Sep 6, 2017)

Nicola234 said:


> Hi oh that doesn't sound very good, I use cats best, I do the same as you fill it up really full and just top up as needed. The pee soaks in quickly and clumps really well and I've never smelled pee off of it. It tracks a bit but I can put up with that to not have a smelly litter tray.


I've heard cats best is good but I've 3 cats who although go outside, don't toilet outside so we go through a fair amount. I think it would get expensive.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Bigsize9foot said:


> Mines is not as full as yours as it's hooded so it would make it too high for them to get in and stand up comfortably. I could try taking the lid off and see if filling it fuller helps.


That's what I would advise. Get rid of the lids.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lorilu said:


> I like grass seed litter blended with clumping clay. I mix my own using SmartCat grass litter and Dr Elsey's Utlra Premium.


Unfortunately the imported from the USA SmartCat litter is no longer available in the UK (at least not at a reasonable price), and hasn't been for 3-4 years.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> Unfortunately the imported from the USA SmartCat litter is no longer available in the UK (at least not at a reasonable price), and hasn't been for 3-4 years.


That's too bad. I didn't care for the product stand alone but mixed with a little clumping clay I love the results. Great clumping, and no sticking, either. Clay by itself tends to stick.


----------



## Bigsize9foot (Sep 6, 2017)

Lids are off and I’ve topped up a bit more and got fingers crossed. Otherwise it’s back to the hunt for the perfect litter. The supermarkets didn’t have much choice that looked any good! 

B


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lorilu said:


> That's too bad. I didn't care for the product stand alone but mixed with a little clumping clay I love the results. Great clumping, and no sticking, either. Clay by itself tends to stick.


It caused a lot of gnashing of teeth here. On its own I think it the best clumping litter, though very impressed with wood pellets in a sieving tray and they are much cheaper


----------



## Bigsize9foot (Sep 6, 2017)

lorilu said:


> That's what I would advise. Get rid of the lids.


Unfortunately still pee on the floor this morning. Admittedly not as much but still enough to cause an issue. Disappointed. 
Will move back to catsan till a better alternative is found.


----------



## Bigsize9foot (Sep 6, 2017)

Have ordered cats best, Greenwood’s and catsan clumping in smaller bags to try.


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

I hope one of them works out for you, cats best actually costs me less than the cheaper brand I was using because it lasts so long, I only have one cat though.


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

How have you introduced the new litter?

We have just changed 1 tray to worlds best and she hasn't used it yet. We've placed her in it but she just sniffs it and jumps out. Now have put a scattering of old litter on top.

Really hoping to change to a clumping as finding catsan so wasteful.

Thanks xx

EDIT: she has used it twice now so fingers crossed she doesn't mind it


----------



## Bigsize9foot (Sep 6, 2017)

AstroKitties said:


> How have you introduced the new litter?
> 
> We have just changed 1 tray to worlds best and she hasn't used it yet. We've placed her in it but she just sniffs it and jumps out. Now have put a scattering of old litter on top.
> 
> ...


Hi yes we did a tray at a time and it was fine to begin with and suddenly these problems. I've been watching while the lids have been off and the pee does pool on the top
Before slowly soaking away although I'm not sure how she is getting it all over her and the floor. 
Same again this morning so will get some catsan and await the new litters to try in one of the trays. Maybe I'll mix it with the catsan to begin with although not sure about clumping and non clumping together?


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm amazed at the amount of wee our little girl does, no idea how she stores that amount.

I haven't seen pooling with this worlds best. We just find a golf ball clump when sift tray to see if has been.

She didn't seem to like it at first and went to her other tray. That's when I thought to scatter her old catsan on the top covering it by about half. Thought that way would still smell and feel a bit familiar. 

Be interested in how the greenwood works out for you. That was the other one that caught my eye but remember quite a few on here saying worlds best is really good.


----------



## Bigsize9foot (Sep 6, 2017)

AstroKitties said:


> I'm amazed at the amount of wee our little girl does, no idea how she stores that amount.
> 
> I haven't seen pooling with this worlds best. We just find a golf ball clump when sift tray to see if has been.
> 
> ...


I'll let you know!

ironically I came away from catsan due to price and have spent a fortune trying other litters!

your girl is adorable by the way!


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

Have your new litters arrived yet to try? Have things improved?

The World's Best we have switched to is working really well at the moment. Love clumping.

Hopefully you find one that works too xx


----------



## Bigsize9foot (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi. 
I’ve just put the Greenwood’s in today as I just couldn’t get the super benek to work out. It persisted in pooling and pee was getting everywhere. The cats were also persisting in eating it. 

so far so good. The Greenwood’s seems to be soaking away quickly and the cats aren’t getting wet. 

Luna my adult girl definitely prefer the catsan non clumping at the moment so I have one tray of each. The kittens use both but tend to favour the clumping- even when getting wet!! 

once the Greenwood’s has run its course which will be soon as I don’t have much left to top up, I’ll try the cats best and then the catsan clumping. Then pick a favourite that generates the least mess. At the moment I’d happily go back to paying for the catsan but it’s the lack of smell in the clumping that’s stopping me! X


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

Hopefully one of them works better and your adult girl takes to it eventually.

Def don't miss the whiff of catsan :Grumpy


----------



## Bigsize9foot (Sep 6, 2017)

AstroKitties said:


> Hopefully one of them works better and your adult girl takes to it eventually.
> 
> Def don't miss the whiff of catsan :Grumpy


Update- catsan clumping- awful. Like sand. Doesn't clump too well in my opinion.

cats best and Greenwood's could almost be the same litter. Cats best maybe has the edge. Both track.

going to go with whichever is cheaper on zooplus and try and research a good litter trap mat.

B


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

Glad you have found an alternative for now.

We have this mat and it does catch bits but our little lady tends to stand on the edge of her tray, scratch the sides and then jump out the side 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07PV6VSVT?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Yeah I’ve found cats best really good but the tracking can be annoying, I have a mat at the front of the tray but Indie tends to come out and wipe his feet on the dogs bed  it’s PITA to get off it, doesn’t even come off with the hoover lol


----------

